# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Απορία για καναρίνι.

## Soulaki

Καταρχάς να καλησπερίσω όλη την πουλοπαρεα.... :bye:  :bye: 
Εχω μια απορία, και θα ήθελα εκ πρώτης την γνώμη σας.Εχθες το βράδυ, έβλεπα στην τηλεόραση ´´το σόι σού´´.
Ειχα σκεπάσει το κλουβί του Χρήστου (του καναρινιού μου) και επειδή άκουγε την φωνούλα ενός καναρινιού από την τιβι, εκει που κοιμόταν , ξύπνησε και αρχήσε να του απαντά κάτω από την πετσέτα με την οποία τον σκεπάζω.
1-να κοιτάξω να του βρω παρέα, μηπως στεναχωριέται μόνος του?
2-να ειναι αρσενικό ή θυληκο?
3-θα μπει στο ίδιο κλουβάκι?
4-εχω ακούσει για τα τιμπραντος, ότι αν έχεις πρεπει να ειναι μονο αυτο το είδος, για να μην χαλάσει το κελαηδησμα τους.Θα ήθελα ένα τέτοιο, αλλα ο Χρήστος ειναι απλό καναρίνακι.Ισχυει αυτο που διάβασα?

****************************** 

Συγνωμη για το κατεβατό , αλλα όλα μαζί μου ήρθαν.
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων, οποίον μπορέσει να βοηθήσει, με τις γνώσεις του. :winky:  :Happy:

----------


## Soulaki

Καμία γνώμη, για την περίπτωση μου? :Party0011:

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Κελαηδάει το καναρίνι σου ;
Πόσο καιρό το έχεις ;
Ανέβασε φωτογραφία .

----------


## falkonis

> Καταρχάς να καλησπερίσω όλη την πουλοπαρεα....
> Εχω μια απορία, και θα ήθελα εκ πρώτης την γνώμη σας.Εχθες το βράδυ, έβλεπα στην τηλεόραση ´´το σόι σού´´.
> Ειχα σκεπάσει το κλουβί του Χρήστου (του καναρινιού μου) και επειδή άκουγε την φωνούλα ενός καναρινιού από την τιβι, εκει που κοιμόταν , ξύπνησε και αρχήσε να του απαντά κάτω από την πετσέτα με την οποία τον σκεπάζω.
> 1-να κοιτάξω να του βρω παρέα, μηπως στεναχωριέται μόνος του?
> 2-να ειναι αρσενικό ή θυληκο?
> 3-θα μπει στο ίδιο κλουβάκι?
> 4-εχω ακούσει για τα τιμπραντος, ότι αν έχεις πρεπει να ειναι μονο αυτο το είδος, για να μην χαλάσει το κελαηδησμα τους.Θα ήθελα ένα τέτοιο, αλλα ο Χρήστος ειναι απλό καναρίνακι.Ισχυει αυτο που διάβασα?
> 
> ****************************** 
> ...


 1.       Το αν θα το ζευγαρώσεις είναι δικό σου θέμα.


  Εγώ προσωπικά έχω την άποψη για όλα τα ζώα (πουλιά, σκύλους, γάτες, κλπ)που έχουμε κοντά μας ότι πρέπει να τους δίνουμε την ευκαιρία να εκτελέσουν το ένστικτο αναπαραγωγής τους
2.       Ρωτάς γι' αυτό που έχεις; Πόσο καιρό το έχεις; Κελαηδεί; 
  Γράφεις απάντησε στο καναρίνι που ακουγόταν στην τηλεόραση. Με ποιο τρόπο; Με απλά τσίου τσίου ή με κελαίδισμα;
3.       Το να ζευγαρώσεις το κανάρι σου δεν είναι ούτε πολύ δύσκολο ούτε πολύ εύκολο. Καλό θα ήταν να διαβάσεις εδώ πληθώρα άρθρων στην αναπαραγωγή. 
  Δεν βάζουμε απλά τα πουλάκια μαζί και τέλος. 
  Θέλει κάποια προετοιμασία, χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάποιες απλές αλλά απαραίτητες ενέργειες. Άλλωστε θα δεις ότι χρειάζεσαι κλουβί ζευγαρώστρα και όχι ένα απλό κλουβάκι. 
4.       Τα τριμπάτος είναι ράτσα καναρινιών φωνής. 
  Οι ποιο πολλοί θεωρούν ότι αυτή την ιδιαίτερη ράτσα φωνής είναι καλύτερα να την ζευγαρώνεις μεταξύ τους, τριμπάτος με  τριμπάτος, στο οποίο συμφωνώ κι εγώ. 
  Έτσι θα κρατήσεις την ιδιότητα ανωτερότητας του στο κελαίδισμα από τα απλά καναρίνια
Αν ο Χρήστος είναι απλό καναρίνι θα σου πρότεινα να τον ζευγαρώσεις με ένα εξίσου απλό καναρίνι. Δική σου απόφαση.
  Το ποιο σημαντικό είναι αν αποφασίσεις να προχωρήσεις σε αναπαραγωγή να αφιερώσεις χρόνο διαβάσματος στο φόρουμ ώστε να μπορέσεις να ετοιμαστείς εσύ και να ετοιμάσεις και τα πουλάκια σου

----------


## Soulaki

> 1.       Το αν θα το ζευγαρώσεις είναι δικό σου θέμα.
> 
> 
>   Εγώ προσωπικά έχω την άποψη για όλα τα ζώα (πουλιά, σκύλους, γάτες, κλπ)που έχουμε κοντά μας ότι πρέπει να τους δίνουμε την ευκαιρία να εκτελέσουν το ένστικτο αναπαραγωγής τους
> 2.       Ρωτάς γι' αυτό που έχεις; Πόσο καιρό το έχεις; Κελαηδεί; 
>   Γράφεις απάντησε στο καναρίνι που ακουγόταν στην τηλεόραση. Με ποιο τρόπο; Με απλά τσίου τσίου ή με κελαίδισμα;
> 3.       Το να ζευγαρώσεις το κανάρι σου δεν είναι ούτε πολύ δύσκολο ούτε πολύ εύκολο. Καλό θα ήταν να διαβάσεις εδώ πληθώρα άρθρων στην αναπαραγωγή. 
>   Δεν βάζουμε απλά τα πουλάκια μαζί και τέλος. 
>   Θέλει κάποια προετοιμασία, χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάποιες απλές αλλά απαραίτητες ενέργειες. Άλλωστε θα δεις ότι χρειάζεσαι κλουβί ζευγαρώστρα και όχι ένα απλό κλουβάκι. 
> ...



Ρωτάω γι αυτο που εχω ναι.Ειναι τωρα περίπου 3μηνες που το εχω
Κελαηδαει , και τι να πω , μου το έδωσαν για αρσενικό.
Δεν θυμάμαι τον τροπο απάντησης σε αυτο που άκουγε στην τιβι.Μαλλον απλό τσίου με λίγο κελαηδησμα.
Δεν θέλω να το ζευγαρώσω......μονο για παρεούλα σκέφτομαι.Να μην νιώθει μονο του....
Σε χωριστό κλουβάκι αν ειναι θα βάλω το καινούργιο,  ή σε ένα μεγάλο και τα δυο, αρκεί να μην σταματήσει να μου κελαηδά, γιατι διάβασα ότι αν του βάλω θυληκιά, ξεχνάω την φωνούλα του.Ισχυει?
Εχω διαβάσει για ζευγαρωστρες στο φόρουμ, και οπωσδήποτε δεν θα έβαζα ποτε δυο διαφορετικά είδη μαζί...για ζευγάρωμα.......προς θεού.
Ευχαριστω για την άμεση απάντηση, και τον χρόνο που μου διαθέτετε.

----------


## Soulaki

Κελαηδάει, τον εχω περίπου τρεις μήνες, τωρα για φωτό δεν ξέρω πως να ανεβάσω.
Μου είχε όμως ανεβάσει ο σύζυγος σε ένα άλλο θέμα που είχα ανοίξει.....κάτσε να βρω ποιο ήταν , να σου πω.

----------


## Soulaki

Λοιπόν το βρήκα, το θέμα μου λέγετε 
*Aσβέστιο και σουπιοκόκκαλο*Αν δεν σε βάζω σε κόπο , εχω εκει φωτό του μικρούλη μου......
Ευχαριστω για την απάντηση. :Happy0062:

----------


## Μπία

Τι να σου πω κι εγώ...το δικό μου ήταν εξ'αρχής ζευγάρι έτοιμο .Όταν ο αρσενικός έβλεπε τη θηλυκιά ήταν βουβός,μόλις την έχανε τραγουδούσε χωρίς ανάσα.Το ζευγάρωμα είναι δύσκολη υπόθεση με αμφίβολα αποτελέσματα.Δίνει πολλή χαρά αλλά και πολλή θλίψη.Οι νεοσσοί δεν επιβιώνουν τις πιο πολλές φορές ,η θηλυκιά κάνει 3 απανωτές γέννες,είναι ζόρικα.Εγώ ένα παιδί τους τώρα που δεν ζευγάρωσε το καημένο ποτέ.Είναι σχεδόν 5 χρονών και τον λυπάμαι αλλά τι να κάνω που δεν μπορώ πια να φροντίζω πολλά πουλάκια ,έχω και ένα καινούριο γάτο[αυτός στο avatar πέθανε] και θέλει να το φάει.Όλο με το σκουπόξυλο είμαι.

----------


## falkonis

> Δεν θέλω να το ζευγαρώσω......μονο για παρεούλα σκέφτομαι.Να μην νιώθει μονο του....
> Σε χωριστό κλουβάκι αν ειναι θα βάλω το καινούργιο,  ή σε ένα μεγάλο και τα δυο, αρκεί να μην σταματήσει να μου κελαηδά, γιατι διάβασα ότι αν του βάλω θυληκιά, ξεχνάω την φωνούλα του.Ισχυει?


  Αν δεν θέλεις ζευγάρωμα θα σου πρότεινα 2 χωριστά κλουβιά

ΟΧΙ δεν ισχύει,  αλλά πρόσεχε γιατί σε λίγους μήνες που είναι εποχή αλλαγής πτερώματος θα σταματήσει για λίγο έτσι κι αλλιώς να κελαηδά

----------


## Soulaki

Ναι, αυτο για την πτεροροια, το ξέρω, ότι σταματούν το κελαηδησμα.....δεν πειράζει.
Θα δω τότε μηπως βάλω σε άλλο κλουβάκι μια θυληκιά ή στο ίδιο ? τι λες ? (εννοώ τύπου ζευγαρωστρες , για να έχουν χώρο.)

----------


## Soulaki

Τι να πω, δύσκολα τα πράγματα, εγω για την ώρα εχω ενυδρειο, δυο αδέσποτακια, και το καναρίνακι.......αλλα γάτα, θα ψάχνω και τα ψάρια, και το πουλί...... ::

----------


## falkonis

> Θα δω τότε μηπως βάλω σε άλλο κλουβάκι μια θυληκιά ή στο ίδιο ? τι λες ? (εννοώ τύπου ζευγαρωστρες , για να έχουν χώρο.)


Τι να πω;

  Θα έβαζες έναν άντρα να κοιμάται στο ίδιο κρεβάτι με μια γυναίκα με την προοπτική να μην αγγίξει ποτέ;  :Icon Embarassed:  :Icon Rolleyes: 

  Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να πάρεις άλλο ένα αρσενικό να το έβαζες σε ένα άλλο κλουβί (όχι ζευγαρώστρα) έτσι ώστε και να έχει παρέα και να έχει και ανταγωνισμό στο τραγούδι;

  Δύο αρσενικά μαζί (όχι στο ίδιο κλουβί, θα σκοτωθούν μεταξύ τους) στον ίδιο χώρο θα τρελαθούν στο κελάηδισμα
  Το ένα θα παρακινεί το άλλο στο τραγούδι

----------


## Soulaki

Οκ.ε, οχι αλίμονο, δεν θέλω να τον βασανίζω ........θα πάρω ένα αρσενικό, να το βάλω χώρια, να μην έχουν θέμα.
Αν πάρω τιμπράντο αρσενικό, πειράζει?
Μου αρέσει πολύ το κελαηδησμα των τιμπράντο.ή να προτιμήσω κάποια άλλη ράτσα, και αν ναί πιά ?

----------


## falkonis

> Οκ.ε, οχι αλίμονο, δεν θέλω να τον βασανίζω ........θα πάρω ένα αρσενικό, να το βάλω χώρια, να μην έχουν θέμα.
> Αν πάρω τιμπράντο αρσενικό, πειράζει?
> Μου αρέσει πολύ το κελαηδησμα των τιμπράντο.ή να προτιμήσω κάποια άλλη ράτσα, και αν ναί πιά ?


  Περί ορέξεως....κολοκυθόπιτα
  Δεν γνωρίζω για να σου πω για ράτσες ….

----------


## nikolaslo

Δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με οτι και αν παρεις.
Για τα τιμπραντο λενε να μην ειναι με αλλες ρατσες μαζι γιατι θα παρουν αρνητικες νοτες που θα ειναι προβλημα σε διαγωνισμους

----------


## Soulaki

Δεν σκοπεύω να πάω σε διαγωνισμό......
Θα ρίξω μια ματιά, στα καναρίνια φωνής, να δω, αλλα τα τιμπράντο, νομίζω ειναι κορυφή....

----------


## Soulaki

> Δεν σκοπεύω να πάω σε διαγωνισμό......
> Θα ρίξω μια ματιά, στα καναρίνια φωνής, να δω, αλλα τα τιμπράντο, νομίζω ειναι κορυφή....


Ευχαριστω για την βοήθεια παιδιά, να είστε καλά.

----------

